# ok this is strange but i have to ask...(platy)



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

well i just got back from my LPS and i wanted to but some pregnant platy/swordtails they had one yellow pregnant sword tail which was cool, and then there was this platy... it has a gravid spot noticably on both sides you can see it inside the platy.. but... its a guy... i already seen him move the gno... what ever it is called..
my question is.. how is this possible


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

It was a female,and then started turning male.Livebearers can due that.A gravid spot doesn't necessarily mean they're pregnant.


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

oh.. wow. i that why my male sword tale was moving its... thing at it like they where trying to mate?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Jeckel said:


> oh.. wow. i that why my male sword tale was moving its... thing at it like they where trying to mate?


Whaaaaaaaa?I'm sorry,I don't understand anything you said in this post.


----------



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

Jeckel said:


> oh.. wow. i that why my male sword tale was moving its... thing at it like they where trying to mate?


what i ment to say was.. Wow is that why my male swordtail was trying to mate with it?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe.....


----------



## nagonokami (Oct 13, 2011)

Gonopodium, and yes I see this every now and then with my guppies.


----------

